# /etc/init.d/svnserve broken?

## turtles

```
svnserve -d
```

 will start svn but not stop it. 

Suddenly the permissions do not let the users do anything.

over the svn:// protocall

```
/etc/init.d/svnserve start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting svnserve ...

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: unrecognized option `--daemon'

```

And after removing that:

```
/etc/init.d/svnserve start

 * Starting svnserve ...

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: unrecognized option `--foreground'

Try `/sbin/start-stop-daemon --help' for more information.                 
```

Editing the file /etc/init.d/svnserve and removing the --quiet is how i debugged it.

I have re-emerged svnserve with --noconfmem and I get the same init file.

svn serve has nothing to do with apache so why 

```
 --chuid ${SVNSERVE_USER:-apache}:${SVNSERVE_GROUP:-apache}
```

 ??

Any ideas? Is this a bug?

My svn is broken

----------

## dialsc

hi,

unfortunately i cannot answer your whole question but the thing about the apache user/group i think i know. this is because its a very common setup to access the svn repository(ies) through webDav@httpd. as the httpd is almost the apache http server, the script uses the apache user and group in order to be able to access and edit the repository at the disk.

on my site i did something different in order to solve access problems. i set up a dedicated user group called svnusers and added the apache user to that group. i than created (or did portage that for me?) the user svn. within the file /etc/conf.d/svnserve i configured three things. here it is:

```

# The commented variables in this file are the defaults that are used

# in the init-script.  You don't need to uncomment them except to

# customize them to different values.

# Options for svnserve

#SVNSERVE_OPTS="--root=/var/svn"

SVNSERVE_OPTS="--root=/data/svnroot/repos"

# User and group as which to run svnserve

SVNSERVE_USER="svn"

SVNSERVE_GROUP="svnusers"

```

as you can see, user and group is set to svn:svnusers. this is, what the start script uses. what you see at the start script - the apache user/group - is just the fall back used in case one or both of the parameters SVNSERVE_USER and SVNSERVE_GROUP is/are not defined. only then apache will be used.

i hope this makes things a bit more clear.

greez,

dialsc

----------

